# Babieeesss!



## missllama (Nov 7, 2008)

I am the happiest person alive!
last night i saw a tail hanging out my little girl squirrel gliders pouch!
today... I SAW TWO!!

i managed to snap a shot of tail hanging out of pouch 

also i have attached pics of my female cockatiel sitting on eggs, she layed them on the floor of the avairy in the hay :shock: bit odd but im hopping that they do well  i didnt realise i got eggs in the photo until i saw it on my comp just then

can my wk get any better? 

so many baby animals! the indian ringnecks 2 bubs are going well too

but glider babys... thats just the best!

(pics are pouch x2 with tail(s) mumma, mumma and daddy, cockatiel sitting on eggs with 3eggs shown)


----------



## Rocket (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations Alana!!! I have dibs on the baby Squirrels!!!

Good luck with the babies!


----------



## missllama (Nov 7, 2008)

oh and the 1st pic is the best click it and enlarge it and u can see the two tails   

bahahah no one is getting these squirrels   thanks shawn they are sooo cute arnt they!
to think that day at the plaza she was pregnant lol so coooool


----------



## Pikaria81 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh wow!!! Congrats!!! How exciting! Cant wait to see more pics of the baby gliders once they are out of the pouch!!


----------



## SCam (Nov 7, 2008)

wow thts awesome... good luck with em


----------



## missllama (Nov 7, 2008)

Pikaria81 said:


> Oh wow!!! Congrats!!! How exciting! Cant wait to see more pics of the baby gliders once they are out of the pouch!!



yea i will be getting sooo many photos!!! 
these guys were my birthday pressie this year, i didnt even expect to get bubs this year! let alone twins!!!!!!


----------



## andyscott (Nov 7, 2008)

Woo-Hoo,
Millie Food 

I will give ya $5 each for the Glider bubs.


----------



## Emzie (Nov 7, 2008)

That’s so exciting 

Only good thing about SA, you get gliders. I tried convincing my bf to move just so I can have some but he wont 

Hope all goes well with the bubs!!


----------



## Pikaria81 (Nov 7, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> yea i will be getting sooo many photos!!!
> these guys were my birthday pressie this year, i didnt even expect to get bubs this year! let alone twins!!!!!!



I bet you will!! You are so lucky! Shame we cant have gliders here as Emzie said.... Otherwise i would definately have some!!


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 7, 2008)

hey miss,

I've been showing pics to Nadia my offsider here at work and we are both screaming for more pics. I hope you keep us updated with progress pics of your gorgeous little additions.

How beautiful, wish we could keep them here.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 7, 2008)

wow how cute.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 7, 2008)

how old do you recon the baby gliders are?


----------



## missllama (Nov 7, 2008)

andy its a shame both of ur knees are stuffed because im tempted to kick u in the knee right now lol

emzie haha i think ur rite im so glad i can have them here i dont think id ever move somewhere where i cant have them lol

sales, i will deffinatly keep u updated  and everyone els, expect lots and lots off pics over the next few wks and months!

pythons, id say maby 70 days? i really am unsure, ill do some research and work out how old they should be by now, my partner has had gliders for years he might know ill check when he gets home

im soooo happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## itbites (Nov 7, 2008)

AWWW yay congrats huni!!!!! they look adorable  
Well worth the smell eh


----------



## missllama (Nov 7, 2008)

"Well worth the smell eh"

hehehe DEFFINATLY! lol im still so excited hehe


----------



## Kirby (Nov 7, 2008)

i dont understand WHY ON EARTH npws wont let us get these things... they are TOO adorable..


----------



## missllama (Nov 7, 2008)

Kirby said:


> i dont understand WHY ON EARTH npws wont let us get these things... they are TOO adorable..



yea its not fair is it?!?! the american and english can have them... but we cant even have them in some states in the country that they come from?! its crazy lol
maby one day u guys will be alowed them


----------



## missllama (Nov 7, 2008)

MORE PICS OF MUMMA i really hope the bubs have the same light colour face as her


----------



## Khagan (Nov 7, 2008)

They look like they would be very amusing but very messy lol.


----------



## missllama (Nov 7, 2008)

haha yea take a look at the carpet! messy lil buggers
the lights were off in the room and i could barley see what i was doing until the flash would go off on the camera lol
stinky little crittrers


----------



## Surfcop24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats...... So gorgeous....


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Aw geez they are so cute.! Gorgeous little bubs you've got there!


----------



## missllama (Nov 7, 2008)

i just wana see there liddle faces! i tried getting a better look before but i didnt want to play around with the pouch coz they are so tiny im scared ill smush em lol!
maby tommorow i will see a bit more and getter pics for u all


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 7, 2008)

they are sooo cute!!! im looking into getting some again soon. their tails look like little worms!!


----------



## missllama (Nov 7, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> they are sooo cute!!! im looking into getting some again soon. their tails look like little worms!!



yea there just so wierd looking arnt they! did u use to have squirrels or sugars? i preffer squirrels, but there both so cool!


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 7, 2008)

i had a sugar, i only had one, i ended up selling it 6 months later, i felt sorry for it all by itself, i looked for a friend for it, but nothing came up, this time im going to look at getting a pair and hopefully get little wormtailed babies aswell!!


----------



## Nicole74 (Nov 7, 2008)

very cute..


----------



## Kirby (Nov 7, 2008)

missl, do they smell? and how bad.. lol.. i see its joke worthy, but how funny is the actual smell.. lol


----------



## missllama (Nov 7, 2008)

Kirby said:


> missl, do they smell? and how bad.. lol.. i see its joke worthy, but how funny is the actual smell.. lol




lol well... its sort of a unique smell not quite like a ferret not quite like a mouse lol
and no its not a riddle they just smell lol
u get use to it tho lol! 
id rather smell gliders then cat poo or dog poo anyday tho lol


----------



## gold&black... (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats missllamathuen... That is great news and guess what, I just got a pair of gliders and can't wait for them to breed. By the way, thanks heaps for that link u sent... Will post pics of my gliders once I click some.
G/B....


----------



## xander (Nov 7, 2008)

Kirby said:


> i dont understand WHY ON EARTH npws wont let us get these things... they are TOO adorable..



maybe they think that Gliders are better off in the wild...


----------



## BlindSnake (Nov 7, 2008)

*Did someone say babieeesss??*

I thought of starting a new thread to show off our babies, but I thought that it would be more fun to hyjack yours instead..:lol::evil:
But seriously, it's funny how we have a sugar that has been out of box for about a month now. Plus three Squirrel babies, one of which is as big as an adult sugar glider, and is just starting to wean. The other two sq twins have just opend their eyes a week ago and are starting to get fluffy tails. The squirrels develop soooo much faster than sugars.. every day they get noticably bigger.
Its been a really funny season for us, we have all these bubs, all at different sizes!

Just a side note, but the two sq twins have black pigment on their noses, one of them looks like a lil koala! Not sure if it will lighten and dissapear as they get older like a birthmark, we will have to wait and see!

Heres some pics from a few weeks ago, up until today..


----------



## BlindSnake (Nov 7, 2008)

*and some more fluffies..*

more photos of the squirrels.


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 7, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> I thought of starting a new thread to show off our babies, but I thought that it would be more fun to hyjack yours instead..:lol::evil:
> But seriously, it's funny how we have a sugar that has been out of box for about a month now. Plus three Squirrel babies, one of which is as big as an adult sugar glider, and is just starting to wean. The other two sq twins have just opend their eyes a week ago and are starting to get fluffy tails. The squirrels develop soooo much faster than sugars.. every day they get noticably bigger.
> Its been a really funny season for us, we have all these bubs, all at different sizes!
> 
> ...


 
ahahahha the first pic looks like a bat these pics are just making me want them more!! are you going to be keeping them?


----------



## Glidergirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Gee thanks rub it in guys!


----------



## missllama (Nov 7, 2008)

sorry rach i stopped posting when i found out i didnt want to rub it in, sory about what happend


----------



## BlindSnake (Nov 7, 2008)

Yep. none for you...LOL.


----------



## missllama (Nov 7, 2008)

edit. no comment.


----------



## BlindSnake (Nov 7, 2008)

that wasnt directed at you Rach. it was for Mckeller007.


----------



## mckellar007 (Nov 7, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> that wasnt directed at you Rach. it was for Mckeller007.


 

you cold cold hearted girl, haha, nah, i dont have the mulah at the moment anyways, its a year or so off...... sooo... either of you two breeding again next year?


----------



## PhilK (Nov 8, 2008)

Wish we could keep native mammals in Brisbane.


----------



## xScarlettex (Nov 8, 2008)

maybe a dumb question but how do you get a sugar glider? just pluck one out of the back yard??


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 8, 2008)

Congats what a great site!


----------



## Kirby (Nov 8, 2008)

xScarlettex said:


> maybe a dumb question but how do you get a sugar glider? just pluck one out of the back yard??



NO... they are captive bred individuals. 

depending on your state, you may be allowed some, on a licence?


----------



## Kirby (Nov 8, 2008)

P.s. the difference between sugars and squirrels (besides being diff species) is mainly size?

those look huge blindsnake, sugars are much smaller right?


----------

